# Flowers for Mother-in-law



## anon2010 (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm sending flowers to my MIL for Mother's Day. I wanted to thank her for being understanding and supportive, but need to keep my message short as Teleflora allows only 3 lines, 60 characters per line. What should I say? Can you give me some ideas?

Most importantly, should I address it from both of us, although my H. has no idea I'm doing this. I haven't heard from him for about 3 weeks and he still hasn't called his mom. His mom is coming for a visit this month and she's been very understanding. I feel really bad for involving her in this matter and making her worry about H. 

But the damage is already done, so I wanted to do smth nice for her on Mother's Day. However, I don't want her to see the flowers and expect her son's name on the card and get dissappointed when she sees my name alone. So I've been thinking maybe I could say pls consider it from both of us or smth like that. Any ideas welcome. Thanks!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Anon,
I have read many of your posts and feel for you deeply. This is your Mother In Law and somebody that you care enough about to purchase flowers for on this upcoming Mother's Day. I wouldn't include his name whatsoever. He can send her his own if he wants to. He has been out of the home for 3 weeks let him own his **** on Mother's Day without you doing it for him. 
What to write: Dear..... Thank you for being here for me. Love Always......


----------



## anon2010 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thank you, Brennan. I placed the order today from my name only. It's been 3 months since all hell broke loose and hopefully I will have put this behind by the end of summer. I can't just file for a divorce and move on, for some reason feel like I'm obligated to helping his Mom find her son and sort things out. After all, I'm her only contact here. 

I haven't heard from him since he left to get tested further. We parted on good terms, so I'm wondering what happened. Either he didn't get tested or tests revealed he had it, so he's been dealing with it by himself not sure how to face me. I've been wanting to tell his mom every single detail including my test results, but decided not to. He's a grown man, so his business should stay between us, I guess.

In the meantime, life goes on - I'm planning to go back to school and change my job. I've been stagnated for so long and now it's time to make some positive changes.


----------



## TNgirl232 (Oct 5, 2008)

I would of recommended calling a local florist directly (I work in the industry). It saves you the wire fee and your message can be as long as you like. I don't know if you can cancel that order and call the florist yourself or not.


----------



## anon2010 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks TNgirl! I did think about calling a local florist, but wasn't sure on how I would select flowers without seeing photos first. But I will definitely try it next time. Online florists do seem to add high service fees.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Anon,
Yeah, I learned that the hard way. $15.99 "processing fee" and another "16.99" delivery fee. WTH? 
Regardless, you sent you MIL the flowers with YOUR name on it. Good for you. Let HIM own his own ****. 
Kuddos to you.


----------

